
Software Checklists – can they be useful? - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SoftwareChecklist.html?HN_20160711
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Betteridge's Law of Headlines[0] says the answer is "No."

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

